# Millin Like a Villian . . . .



## Kevin

I probably shouldn't even post these pictures of my ugly ol ERC because Jim milled a 48" curly maple and it makes me want to burn this damned cedar. I'll show it anyway just to show what we poor Texans do when we're not dreaming of milling curly and quilted maple. 

It was a hoss for sure . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab2_zpsf39f91bb.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab_zps3c50b6fb.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab3_zps1d61eec5.jpg

After a bit of wrestling with it and carving on it with a chainsaw to get it between the guides I got to start pulling 12/4 to 16/4 table top flitches off. I made sure to keep the best bookmatched pair together. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab4_zps001d5f8c.jpg

This half and the mate to it will make a 48" wide by 6'6" book matched table . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab1_zpscce47350.jpg

I also milled some walnut, red oak, and a couple of scrawnty fbe. I got a decent milling fix that I needed. Already stickered everything except the fbe - it all has to be waxed first. 

Okay Jim we're waiting to see some of that imported curly quilted ugly nasty maple that some said you'd never find, and unless you prove it I might have to move to that camp. . . . . 

:pics: :hookup:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Awesome pics Kev, I'd come mill with ya just to smell that cedar, man I love the smell of that stuff. It sure is a pretty wood too.


----------



## Wildthings

Those are some good looking flitches


----------



## ripjack13

I see your schwartz is as big as mine.....


Beautiful stuff that cedar is.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I see your schwartz is as big as mine.....
> 
> 
> Beautiful stuff that cedar is.....


I swore I was gonna leave that alone......but I also knew someone would not be able to resist. Kevin baited the trap and you took the cheese.


----------



## gvwp

Lookin good Kevin. You know I have dreams of milling Cedar that size. There is a cemetery about 3 miles from here. At the top of this large hill there grows two 24" Eastern Red Cedar trees. I thought of committing a midnight extraction but thought twice about all the sleeping souls watching over them.  They are beautiful trees and are the only really super large Cedar trees I know of in our immediate area. :dash2:


----------



## Kevin

gvwp said:


> .... There is a cemetery about 3 miles from here. ... They are beautiful trees and are the only really super large Cedar trees I know of in our immediate area. :dash2:




David they are rotten inside anyway so don't pine for them. Large open growth cedar like pasture queens and cemetery trees almost always have lots of heart rot. 

@ Greg I had no idea what I looked like when I set the camera up for that picture, I was just trying to stay clear of the cant on the mill so it could be seen also. . It does look silly now that you mention it.


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your schwartz is as big as mine.....
> 
> 
> Beautiful stuff that cedar is.....
> 
> 
> 
> I swore I was gonna leave that alone......but I also knew someone would not be able to resist. Kevin baited the trap and you took the cheese.
Click to expand...


The early bird gets the worm....but the second mouse gets the cheese....


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> I probably shouldn't even post these pictures of my ugly ol ERC because Jim milled a 48" curly maple and it makes me want to burn this damned cedar. I'll show it anyway just to show what we poor Texans do when we're not dreaming of milling curly and quilted maple.
> 
> It was a hoss for sure . . .
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab2_zpsf39f91bb.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab_zps3c50b6fb.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab3_zps1d61eec5.jpg
> 
> After a bit of wrestling with it and carving on it with a chainsaw to get it between the guides I got to start pulling 12/4 to 16/4 table top flitches off. I made sure to keep the best bookmatched pair together.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab4_zps001d5f8c.jpg
> 
> This half and the mate to it will make a 48" wide by 6'6" book matched table . . . .
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab1_zpscce47350.jpg
> 
> I also milled some walnut, red oak, and a couple of scrawnty fbe. I got a decent milling fix that I needed. Already stickered everything except the fbe - it all has to be waxed first.
> 
> Okay Jim we're waiting to see some of that imported curly quilted ugly nasty maple that some said you'd never find, and unless you prove it I might have to move to that camp. . . . .
> 
> :pics: :hookup:




Excellent! Good too see you fired up the mill today! I posted up some pictures Kevin, not the greatest pictures, didn't have much time to take pictures while running around like a chicken with my head cutoff while milling, pretty darn exciting bringing a load of lumber home like that!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... There is a cemetery about 3 miles from here. ... They are beautiful trees and are the only really super large Cedar trees I know of in our immediate area. :dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Greg I had no idea what I looked like when I set the camera up for that picture, I was just trying to stay clear of the cant on the mill so it could be seen also. . It does look silly now that you mention it.
Click to expand...


I aint buying it :no dice. more please: everytime I look at that picture I bust out laughing.  Thanks rip for takin the cheese....bwa ha ha....I'm crying......


----------



## JonLanier

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... There is a cemetery about 3 miles from here. ... They are beautiful trees and are the only really super large Cedar trees I know of in our immediate area. :dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Greg I had no idea what I looked like when I set the camera up for that picture, I was just trying to stay clear of the cant on the mill so it could be seen also. . It does look silly now that you mention it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I aint buying it :no dice. more please: everytime I look at that picture I bust out laughing.  Thanks rip for takin the cheese....bwa ha ha....I'm crying......
Click to expand...


"Really! It was this big, but it got away."


----------



## DKMD

JonLanier said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... There is a cemetery about 3 miles from here. ... They are beautiful trees and are the only really super large Cedar trees I know of in our immediate area. :dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Greg I had no idea what I looked like when I set the camera up for that picture, I was just trying to stay clear of the cant on the mill so it could be seen also. . It does look silly now that you mention it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I aint buying it :no dice. more please: everytime I look at that picture I bust out laughing.  Thanks rip for takin the cheese....bwa ha ha....I'm crying......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Really! It was this big, but it got away."
Click to expand...


And then there's the shrinkage... You gotta factor in the shrinkage..


----------



## Kevin

Funny stuff guys. Okay I admit it. I was showing off my prodigious . . . . tape measure. Had to be that because if it was anything else the small tape would have been just fine.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Golly that is a big cedar log! The northern white cedars don't hardly get that big. The eastern reds up here are like tooth picks not even worthy of milling. Nice slabs Kev.


----------



## Kevin

The butt log would have squared to 20" with no wane except on the one end there. But this is not the largest erc I have milled. One of the first hauls I ever made when I first started this vice was some ERC logs, some of which produced 24" cants with very little sap much less any wane. At the time being a greenhorn, I had no idea how rare that was to find and still be solid like they were. I wish I had known because I sold all of them. If I can ever get back in that stand I could get more of them but not long after I harvested them the land changed hands, and the new owner acts likes he doesn't have the responsibility to feed my addiction. Pompous ass.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> If I can ever get back in that stand I could get more of them but not long after I harvested them the land changed hands, and the new owner acts likes he doesn't have the responsibility to feed my addiction. Pompous ass.



LOL!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ...
> 
> I aint buying it :no dice. ....



I was deleting the card and decided to post this to show Doubting Greg the first pic that would have been the one posted had it not been so fuzzy . . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/P1020055_zps53dffa9a.jpg

It actually better because it shows my tapehood in its full, unobstructed glory. 

:gigglesign:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I aint buying it :no dice. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deleting the card and decided to post this to show Doubting Greg the first pic that would have been the one posted had it not been so fuzzy . . . . .
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/P1020055_zps53dffa9a.jpg
> 
> It actually better because it shows my tapehood in its full, unobstructed glory.
> 
> :gigglesign:
Click to expand...

Nice leggs.


----------



## DavidDobbs

oh nice wood .......................


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I aint buying it :no dice. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deleting the card and decided to post this to show Doubting Greg the first pic that would have been the one posted had it not been so fuzzy . . . . .
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/P1020055_zps53dffa9a.jpg
> 
> It actually better because it shows my tapehood in its full, unobstructed glory.
> 
> :gigglesign:
Click to expand...


So is this the logo for the site? :rotflmao3:


----------



## ripjack13

Nah...that should be his new avatar.


----------



## DKMD

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I aint buying it :no dice. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deleting the card and decided to post this to show Doubting Greg the first pic that would have been the one posted had it not been so fuzzy . . . . .
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/P1020055_zps53dffa9a.jpg
> 
> It actually better because it shows my tapehood in its full, unobstructed glory.
> 
> :gigglesign:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this the logo for the site? :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Yep... And the motto is, "If you have to measure it, it's probably not big enough!"


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Nah...that should be his new avatar.


----------



## ripjack13

^^^he did it!!!! Lol!!


----------



## Kevin

See what affect you have one me.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

lol! you guys are something else way to much fun!


----------



## ripjack13

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1ttslab1_zpscce47350.jpg

This one is so much more gooder. It makes me giggle.


----------



## jimmyjames

You guys are too funny


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's a new trend.....everyone measures their wood by the schwartz scale. :rofl2:


----------



## rdnkmedic

[attachment=28510]

Here's my sweet gum crotch. Measures a 52 on the Schwartz scale. Also a nice piece of beech that is 60x21 on the same scale. 

Just trying to keep up.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is a 9 1/2 schwartz cherry bowl I'm workin on. 

[attachment=28511]


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a new trend.....everyone measures their wood by the schwartz scale. :rofl2:



Man I have been working on this sign when I got my "new schwartz ruler" from my buddy Kevin. I had to double check to see if the sign to make sure it was 6.5 feet on the schwartz scale.... Sure enough new ruler is measuring just fine


----------



## Wildthings

This thread is hilarious ... now where is that schwartz ruler I have


----------



## ripjack13

http://i.Rule #2/x9Z2P3gl.jpg
The Mrs. wanted to see the size of the table top I made to make sure it will fit in her kitchen ..judging by the schwartz scale, she said it'll fit.


----------



## DKMD

rdnkmedic said:


> Here's my sweet gum crotch. Measures a 52 on the Schwartz scale. Also a nice piece of beech that is 60x21 on the same scale.
> 
> Just trying to keep up.



That's impressive, Kevin... My tape won't stay straight when it's extended that far... :cray:


I'm gonna have to look into these Schwartz brand tapes.:naughty2:


----------



## Kevin

I was admiring the hands-free rigidity myself. You da man Kev. 

:allhail:


----------



## rob3232

Please don't stop now!! Way too funny:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

rob3232 said:


> Please don't stop now!! Way too funny:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Show your own schwartz tape. You're not a newt are you?


----------



## rdnkmedic

So far I think I have displayed the longest and straightest Schwartz tape. Not sure anyone can beat my crotch either.


----------



## Andrew M

I'm just wondering how all youold men manage to get ya'lls to register so high on the Schwartz scale? :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
[attachment=28519]


----------



## Andrew M

I'm just wondering how all youold men manage to get ya'lls to register so high on the Schwartz scale? :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
[attachment=28520]


----------



## Andrew M

[attachment=28521]
I'm just wondering how all youold men manage to get ya'lls to register so high on the Schwartz scale? :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## LoneStar

Andrew M said:


> I'm just wondering how all youold men manage to get ya'lls to register so high on the Schwartz scale? :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



It won't get any bigger, but you will learn to cheat and lie as you get older.


----------



## Walt

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome pics Kev, I'd come mill with ya just to smell that cedar, man I love the smell of that stuff. It sure is a pretty wood too.



I worked a lot with cedar, and have as a result dealt with not only the smell, but the dust created thereby. Once you get that stuff (dust) in your mouth, you will shortly figure out why insects hate the stuff.......lol


----------



## rdnkmedic

Did you guys see all the wood piled up behind Woodtick and Treecycle? If someone will create a distraction, I think I can get some of that and we can split it 50 50. Some of that stuff looked pretty big too if you use the Schwartz scale.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

rdnkmedic said:


> Did you guys see all the wood piled up behind Woodtick and Treecycle? If someone will create a distraction, I think I can get some of that and we can split it 50 50. Some of that stuff looked pretty big too if you use the Schwartz scale.



Did I ever introduce you guys to my shop assistant?? Dahlia Got here schwartz scale this morning and she is getting good with it! Got this crazy look in her eyes when she has that thing in her paws

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Dahlia_zpsacd53bfe.jpg


----------



## rdnkmedic

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys see all the wood piled up behind Woodtick and Treecycle? If someone will create a distraction, I think I can get some of that and we can split it 50 50. Some of that stuff looked pretty big too if you use the Schwartz scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever introduce you guys to my shop assistant?? Dahlia Got here schwartz scale this morning and she is getting good with it! Got this crazy look in her eyes when she has that thing in her paws
Click to expand...


That's funny right there. I don't care who you are.  I don't have to worry about her. That's why I am bringing the other guys for the distraction.


----------



## Kevin

Man I wouldn't mess with Dahlia. Not only does she have powerful laser beam eyes and a impressive schwarz tape, but she has a schwarz cord like I never saw. It isn't very thick but man is it long - it even runs plumb out of the picture!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Man I wouldn't mess with Dahlia. Not only does she have powerful laser beam eyes and a impressive schwarz tape, but she has a schwarz cord like I never saw. It isn't very thick but man is it long - it even runs plumb out of the picture!


----------



## rob3232

Kevin said:


> rob3232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop now!! Way too funny:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show your own schwartz tape. You're not a newt are you?
Click to expand...


OK, here is my schwarts stick. I see I need to update! What is nice about the old one is that it can measure more than one side at a time:irishjig:
[attachment=28565]


----------



## rdnkmedic

rob3232 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob3232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop now!! Way too funny:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show your own schwartz tape. You're not a newt are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, here is my schwarts stick. I see I need to update! What is nice about the old one is that it can measure more than one side at a time:irishjig:
Click to expand...


Rob, it does appear that you may be the most talented. However..........size does matter.


----------



## rob3232

rdnkmedic said:


> rob3232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob3232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop now!! Way too funny:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show your own schwartz tape. You're not a newt are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, here is my schwarts stick. I see I need to update! What is nice about the old one is that it can measure more than one side at a time:irishjig:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rob, it does appear that you may be the most talented. However..........size does matter.
Click to expand...

Kevin, 
I'm trying. Can't change size? Too much funny on this thread!


----------

